# Info and parts for 1972 International Bicycle Corp. 10 speed



## MLyon18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a 10-speed bike I received in 1972 made by International Bicycle 
Corporation - "World's Finest Precision Bicycle Mechanism Guaranteed."  When I 
got  the bike it was for my high school graduation and I understood it to be 
Japanese.  Recently a shop here in Albuquerque said they thought they remembered 
International as a Canadian bike.  Anyway I have found nothing on the company.  I would 
like to find another one or two for parts.  The front Suntour dérailleur has a 
bottom pull on it and the diameters for the seat post bar mount and the sprocket 
sweep match nothing around today.  The bike has center-pull brakes which I don't 
see anywhere now days and even brake pads of the size are hard to come by.

Does anyone have information on International or this particuar bike?  I can send pictures 
if that might help.  Thank you!


----------

